# Hướng dẫn chọn ISO phù hợp để chụp ảnh phong cảnh đẹp



## thuhien (24 Tháng sáu 2021)

Trong nội dung bài viết này, chúng tôi sẽ mạch bạn một số những bí quyết chọn ISO phù hợp để chụp ảnh phong cảnh đẹp nhất dành cho bạn đọc. Cùng tham khảo nhé!

>>> Xem thêm: *Máy ảnh Fujifilm*

*1/ ISO là gì?*

ISO là một trong những yếu tố quan trọng nhất để phơi sáng chính xác trong chụp ảnh phong cảnh. Nó là một phần của ‘tam giác phơi sáng’ và là phép đo mức độ nhạy cảm của cảm biến hình ảnh của máy ảnh với ánh sáng. Khi bạn điều chỉnh ISO, nó sẽ thay đổi khả năng đọc của cảm biến đối với ánh sáng khả dụng.

Nói một cách đơn giản, ISO là một cài đặt *máy ảnh* sẽ giúp làm sáng hoặc tối bức ảnh của bạn. ISO thấp hơn, chẳng hạn như ISO 100, có nghĩa là cảm biến sẽ ít nhạy cảm hơn với ánh sáng. Khi bạn tăng số ISO, cảm biến của bạn sẽ trở nên nhạy hơn, có nghĩa là khả năng đọc ánh sáng khả dụng của nó được khuếch đại. Đây là những gì sẽ làm cho hình ảnh của bạn sáng hơn.

*2/ Hướng dẫn chọn ISO để chụp ảnh phong cảnh

ISO tốt nhất để chụp ảnh phong cảnh luôn là ISO thấp nhất mà bạn có thể sử dụng*

ISO cao hơn cho phép bạn sử dụng tốc độ cửa trập nhanh hơn để bạn có thể chụp ảnh sắc nét hơn trong điều kiện thiếu sáng.

Nhưng ISO cao hơn cũng làm lộ nhiễu không mong muốn trong hình ảnh của bạn, trông thực sự rất tệ. Nhiễu là thứ bạn muốn tránh và đó là lý do mà bạn thường nghe những câu như “ISO tốt nhất cho chụp ảnh phong cảnh luôn là 100.”

Khi tôi lần đầu tiên bắt đầu với tư cách là một nhiếp ảnh gia phong cảnh, đó là điều tôi tin tưởng. Tôi đã sử dụng ISO 100 mọi lúc (ngoại trừ chụp ảnh ban đêm).

Bây giờ, tôi vẫn nghĩ bạn nên sử dụng ISO 100 cho hầu hết các phong cảnh tĩnh. Nhưng bạn không nên mắc sai lầm khi chỉ sử dụng cài đặt đó. Tôi đã mất vài năm trước khi chấp nhận rằng không có một ISO chính xác nào trong chụp ảnh phong cảnh.

Thay vì luôn quay số ở ISO 100, hãy chọn ISO thấp nhất mà bạn có thể chọn được trong khi vẫn có được hiệu ứng và mức độ sắc nét mà bạn mong muốn.







*Không phải lúc nào bạn cũng có thể sử dụng ISO 100 trong chụp ảnh phong cảnh*

Dưới đây là một số trường hợp phổ biến khi bạn có thể cần tăng ISO vượt quá 100:

Khi chụp ảnh cầm tay
Khi cố gắng đóng băng các đối tượng chuyển động
Khi chụp ảnh vào ban đêm

Nhưng đó chỉ là một vài trường hợp mà ISO 100 có thể không thực hiện được. Cũng có những thời điểm ít rõ ràng hơn bạn sẽ muốn tăng ISO:

Khi điều chỉnh tốc độ cửa trập để ghi lại chuyển động / dòng chảy hoàn hảo trong nước.
Nếu bạn cần đóng băng các yếu tố di chuyển trong gió (chẳng hạn như bụi cây, cành cây, v.v.)
Vì vậy, để nhắc lại lời khuyên của tôi trong phần trước:

Chọn ISO thấp nhất có thể, nhưng hãy nhớ rằng bạn có thể cần phải giữ nó trên ISO 100 trong một số trường hợp nhất định.

Bây giờ chúng ta hãy xem xét kỹ hơn một trong những tình huống khó nhất để chọn ISO phong cảnh tốt nhất:

Khi quay vào ban đêm.





*Tăng ISO vào ban đêm để có tốc độ cửa trập đủ nhanh*

Như bạn đã biết, ISO 100 không phải là lý tưởng để chụp ảnh ban đêm. Vậy ISO nào là tốt nhất để chụp vào ban đêm?

Ban đêm không có nhiều ánh sáng. Bạn cần tốc độ màn trập dài để chụp được một bức ảnh được phơi sáng tốt.

Nhưng bạn không thể chỉ kéo dài tốc độ cửa trập và mong đợi một kết quả tuyệt vời. Ví dụ: đặt tốc độ cửa trập thành 30 giây và để ISO ở 100 sẽ vẫn tạo ra hình ảnh thiếu sáng.

Thay vào đó, bạn cần phải hy sinh một số chất lượng hình ảnh và tăng ISO.

Nói cách khác, khi chọn ISO tốt nhất để chụp ảnh phong cảnh vào ban đêm, trước tiên bạn cần chọn tốc độ cửa trập dài (thường trong phạm vi 10 giây đến 30 giây). Và sau đó, bạn sẽ cần tăng ISO – để bạn có thể chụp được những bức ảnh đẹp, chi tiết, phơi sáng tốt.

ISO chính xác bạn cần phụ thuộc vào tuần trăng và độ sáng tổng thể của cảnh của bạn. Ví dụ: ở gần đèn thành phố hoặc các nguồn sáng khác sẽ làm giảm ISO cần thiết.

Khi chụp vào ban đêm, trước tiên tôi đặt khẩu độ và tốc độ cửa trập. Sau đó, tôi quay số ở ISO cơ bản để chụp ảnh ban đêm, ISO 1600.

Nhưng cũng giống như ISO 100, ISO 1600 không phải là ISO chụp ảnh phong cảnh ban đêm duy nhất mà bạn nên sử dụng. Thay vào đó, ISO 1600 hoạt động như một điểm khởi đầu. Sau khi chụp thử, bạn nên thực hiện những điều chỉnh nhỏ.

Thông thường, bạn sẽ sử dụng ISO từ 1200 đến 3200 để chụp ảnh ban đêm, mặc dù trăng tròn hoặc ánh sáng phía bắc có thể cho phép ISO thấp tới 800.





*Đừng ngại điều chỉnh khẩu độ thay vì ISO*

Phần khó nhất của việc điều chỉnh cài đặt theo cách thủ công là tìm hiểu những điều chỉnh nào bạn cần thực hiện trong một số tình huống nhất định. Bạn có nên điều chỉnh ISO, khẩu độ hoặc tốc độ cửa trập không?

Nhiều nhiếp ảnh gia mới thường chụp ảnh với khẩu độ f/22 và ISO 100. Sau đó, khi họ cần tốc độ màn trập nhanh hơn, bản năng đầu tiên của họ là tăng ISO.

Như đã thảo luận ở trên, bạn có thể tăng ISO để có tốc độ cửa trập nhanh hơn. Nhưng bạn nên luôn tự hỏi mình: Tôi có thực sự cần một khẩu độ hẹp như vậy không?

Ví dụ: nếu bạn đang chụp ở f / 22, bạn có thể cân nhắc mở rộng khẩu độ lên f / 16, f / 11 hoặc f / 8. Và nếu điều đó sẽ mang lại cho bạn kết quả tốt, hãy để ISO yên.

Hãy nhớ, luôn sử dụng ISO thấp nhất có thể. Trong các tình huống bạn chụp với f / 22, hình ảnh gần như chắc chắn sẽ có lợi khi sử dụng khẩu độ rộng hơn và duy trì ISO thấp. Điều này đúng cho dù bạn đang chụp vào ban ngày hay ban đêm.

Nguồn: https:/kpnet.vn/bi-quyet-chon-iso-phu-hop-de-chup-anh-phong-canh-dep-hon.html


----------

